#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Mass Transfer

## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Download Mass Transfer notes, This note covers the following topics: Diffusion , flick's law, modes of diffusion, Multi-components mixture, correction of diffusivity, Diffusion in varying cross section area, Diffusivity coefficient in liquid and gas, Mass transfer theory, Mass transfer coefficient, wetted wall column, Absorption, equilibrium of gas and liquid, Packed tower, Tray tower, stripping Extraction , Leaching, batch leaching, Continuous leaching, constant under flow, Continuous leaching, Distillation , vapor-liquid equilibrium, Differential type, flash distillation, Continuous distillation, Multi-feeds and side stream , lewis sorial method, Ponchon-savarit method, Batch distillation with constant reflux ratio and with constant product composition, Multi-component distillation, Humidification , humidity, Cooling tower calculation, Height of cooling tower, carey method, Drying process, Evaporation.





  Similar Threads: heat and mass transfer I Need Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and Mass Transfer Heat &mass transfer mass transfer

----------

